# Greetings from Cantley, Qc



## juan1 (May 13, 2022)

Hi, long time lurker here, thought id introduce myself.  I'm located just north of ottawa where i have about 800ft working space in a walk out basement.  I do welding and woodworking and hopefully, soon, some machining.  Use to do a fair amount of machining when i studied Industrial Design at University in the early 90's but nothing since.  Looking to buy a lathe and mill this year and possibly build a new shop next spring.  BTW, my real name is John.


----------



## Susquatch (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario!


----------



## crittermutt (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood Park Ab.


----------



## combustable herbage (May 13, 2022)

Welcome to the group glad to have you aboard.
I am in Greely.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from SK.
 Also a John,


----------



## Canadium (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton ON.


----------



## 140mower (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Chip Maker (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (May 13, 2022)

Hello John and welcome from soggy Saskatchewan although we can use the moisture for pastures and crops.


----------



## Six O Two (May 13, 2022)

Greetings from Nelson, BC - and late 90s Carleton ID grad.


----------



## whydontu (May 13, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver. We’re all willing to help you find a way to spend money on machinery.


----------



## juan1 (May 14, 2022)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  First time i've done an intro in 30 years of internet forums.  Seems like a very friendly spot here.

Six 0 Two.  Small world...with Carleton ID grads.  We may have met.  I taught the introduction to lathe and mill to first year students from 93 to 95 (or was it 92 to 94?).
My grad show project was a Air bearing, vacuum tube powered, record player.  Kinda stood out at the time.  Also, almost moved to Nelson after school.  I have many friends and family in those parts.  I going to a dinner party tonight with a bunch of old ID grads.

I'd appriate help spending money on machinery  I have some cash stocked away and i want to make more turntables.


----------



## LenVW (May 14, 2022)

Welcome to this interesting group of hobbyists !!

I apprenticed as a machinist in the 1980s with Ex Cell-O, but the economy had a downturn and 
I went back to school for Machinery Design and spent co-op work-terms at Kellogg’s Engineering in London. Following the completion of Kellogg’s Project 2000 . . .

I was recruited by a company in the farmland North of London and designed some patented machinery for corrugated plastic pipe production.
At the same time I graduated from a four year course at the Ivey Business School at nights.
Technology transfers from Norway, MRPII & PLM software implementations and capital machinery projects have made forty years seem like a blur !!

Now, I work mornings for an auto restoration & industrial supply company.

If you have questions, just post them.
Lots of experience in this group.


----------



## Susquatch (May 14, 2022)

juan1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  First time i've done an intro in 30 years of internet forums.  Seems like a very friendly spot here.
> 
> Six 0 Two.  Small world...with Carleton ID grads.  We may have met.  I taught the introduction to lathe and mill to first year students from 93 to 95 (or was it 92 to 94?).
> My grad show project was a Air bearing, vacuum tube powered, record player.  Kinda stood out at the time.  Also, almost moved to Nelson after school.  I have many friends and family in those parts.  I going to a dinner party tonight with a bunch of old ID grads.
> ...



We all love to help others spend their coin. Need a list of what you have already though unless you want backups.... 

If you wanna make turntables, it sounds to me like a nice 12 or 14 inch lathe is up first..... Not that turntables can't be done other ways but a good lathe should prolly be your first choice no matter what you plan to do.

Of course, my shop coach in University told me 60 years ago that a bench grinder was the most useful power tool in any shop. 60 years later I know he was right. After that, I'd say a good drill press.

But let's hear what you have before we get too far down that road.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island! (Again)

It's a great bunch of guys here.  Always willing to lend a hand, or pool experience to save a problem.


----------



## Crosche (May 16, 2022)

Howdy from Calgary. Welcome to the forum!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Hello from Brandon


----------



## juan1 (May 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> We all love to help others spend their coin. Need a list of what you have already though unless you want backups....
> 
> If you wanna make turntables, it sounds to me like a nice 12 or 14 inch lathe is up first..... Not that turntables can't be done other ways but a good lathe should prolly be your first choice no matter what you plan to do.
> 
> ...


A 12" lathe is my first and foremost need.  I don't need a long bed but good precision would be nice for making the bearings.  Theres a Schaublin in member spotted that is very tempting.  A bit over budget but....

Next would be a mill.  I pretty well equipped (if i do say so myself) for most other metal and woodworking needs.  I have multiples of many tools (drill presses, table saws, jointers, planers, compressors) and yes i own 3 bench grinders, as well as buffers and belt and disc sanders.

Heres an old and crappy picture of my turntable.  This is the kind of things i'll be making.






​


----------



## Susquatch (May 27, 2022)

Yep, you belong among us! 

I'll watch for a nice lathe for you.


----------

